# How Many Doctors Should One Trust/



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

About 4 months ago I felt a smallish (about the size of a pea) lump in my left side - below my ribs but a bit above my stomach. Got to my GP group practice & saw my prefered doctor within the group. Doc has a feel around & tells me there is nothing to worry about. As we get older, apparently fatty lumps do occur in the area described.
About 3 weeks ago the lump was still giving me worries so I called to the local drop in centre (my own GP is about 5 miles away &, even by car, is an awkward place to get to) & was seen by a doc. He also had a play around with the lump but was not concerned, although he did add that I should pop back to my GP if I had on-going concerns.
The last few days the area around the lump has felt quite sore. Because we are away for much of next week I phoned my GP this morning and got an appointment within the hour. Saw a different doctor. He had a feel around the area of the lump & the lump itself. Another doctor who didn't seem concerned. He again said that as we get to a certain age we produce more of these fatty lumps. This doc also seems to think that the lump has actually got smaller since my original raising of the subject. I asked if the lump was worrying enough to be referred on to a specialist. A very polite, but firm, 'no' was the response.

So I've now had three diferent doctors telling me that I have no more than a fatty lump. Yet I still have my doubts - because the area feels sore.

Please anybody, am I just a hypochondriac or could three doctors independantly be wrong?


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

jimmyd0g said:


> About 4 months ago I felt a smallish (about the size of a pea) lump in my left side - below my ribs but a bit above my stomach. Got to my GP group practice & saw my prefered doctor within the group. Doc has a feel around & tells me there is nothing to worry about. As we get older, apparently fatty lumps do occur in the area described.
> About 3 weeks ago the lump was still giving me worries so I called to the local drop in centre (my own GP is about 5 miles away &, even by car, is an awkward place to get to) & was seen by a doc. He also had a play around with the lump but was not concerned, although he did add that I should pop back to my GP if I had on-going concerns.
> The last few days the area around the lump has felt quite sore. Because we are away for much of next week I phoned my GP this morning and got an appointment within the hour. Saw a different doctor. He had a feel around the area of the lump & the lump itself. Another doctor who didn't seem concerned. He again said that as we get to a certain age we produce more of these fatty lumps. This doc also seems to think that the lump has actually got smaller since my original raising of the subject. I asked if the lump was worrying enough to be referred on to a specialist. A very polite, but firm, 'no' was the response.
> 
> ...


Doctors nowadays suffer from the same litigious culture as the rest of us and one hopes that they will always err on the side of caution.

It's not to say that they never get it wrong, they are human after all. However the fact that three separate physicians have reached the same conclusion is telling, and I suspect that they are all correct.

Nevertheless, if you're still worrying it may be worth your peace of mind to pay for a private MRI scan, which ought to confirm one way or the other what the lump is.

Ultimately, you can always insist on having the hypochondriac's epithet on your gravestone - "See, I told you I was ill!".

Joking apart, I'm sure that you have no problem and only you can make the decision if spending three to four hundred pounds on a scan is worth it to set you mind at rest.

Good luck with it.

HF


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm the first person to go to the doc if I suspect something's not quite right. I would suggest that you need some strong reassurance that you're not suffering from something serious. I would suggest returning to your GP & tell them that you're worried, abiet probably about nothing but need reassuring that all is well. Doctors are in my experience a cautious bunch & if there was something amiss one of them would have refered you ASAP. They know the warning signs & I suspect they did'nt see any in you  

I thought I was on deaths door  a couple of years ago with a lump in my throat (Stop sniggering up there at the back  ) Several GP visits & an endoscopy later I find out I'm suffering from Globus. More common than I realised & not in the least harmfull although worrying when you dont know what's going on. After reassurance from the doc the symptoms dissapeared :? 

If you're still not happy you'll probably have to go private to take things further. If it's making your life unbearable it could be money well spent. (I've been here too) 

Good luck, hope you're OK.

D.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

You have been lucky, three identical opinions/diagnoses

Stick with someone you know, like and trust, do not go for second opinions, as usually you will then have two conflicting lots of advice and going for a third will really do your head in!

If totally dissatisfied/worried still go private, it will cost about £200 but because you have paid you will feel better and believe what you are told.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Having worked (unqualified) in hospitals since I was 16 I have to agree with others that the doctors more and more err on the side of caution and also realise that recommendations by word of mouth is what keeps their practice running. 

Because the lump is worrying you I bet you keep touching it and moving it around, this would make anything sore. Try not touching it at all for a few days and see if it calms down.  

If this is going to lead to stress which in turn leads to other illnesses then go private and get your head put to rest once and for all.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*how many doctors should you trust*

hi,

a couple of years ago,something simualar happened to me,went to docs,told it wasent a problem,but it got redder and sorer,could have had something to do with me keep touching it to see if it was still there,and it was.....

had to go for my smear test,and the practise nurse who did it saw me wince when i was getting dressed,asked me what was wrong,showed it her,she asked me could i stand pain,if i could she would get rid of it,i said ,give it a try,and she squeezed it,it hurt like hell,but lump disappearered like magic,she said it was just fat blocking a pore,like a blackhead,but something that happenes when you get older.

it,s never come back,she said to hold a hot flannel on the spot for a hour or so,for a few days,to keep it clear,and then it should be ok.
but very worrying while it was happening.

mags

p.s. try not to worry,i got myself really uptight about it,dident want to panic bernard,so just used to go quietly to have another look at it..........


----------

